# Bedtime



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Aero never wants to go to bed....I could almost hear him " 5 more minutes mom please!" when i cover him **** pace on the bottom and chirp at me for a bit, then **** peak out at me for a bit, and then when he finally realizes its seriously bedtime **** retreat to his perch for some beak grinding.....hes so cute


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

lol how cute, Cindy does that sometimes, but she's been on a routine for a long time and knows when I put her blanket on it's bedtime. She still chirps a little though and sometimes she screams if she doesn't want to go in but that's not too often.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

well I try to keep Aero on a routine but sometimes he gets to stay up a few extra minutes if i lose track of time or whatnot. He loves to be up and out of his cage when im in the room( he screams if im in the room and hes not out of the cage) so i think its more of a, well your not in bed why do i have to be in bed? thing lol


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Haha! That's funny! It's like a child.  

I dont cover my 'tiels, but they will put themselves to bed with no problems. I guess they are well-behaved in that aspect.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

If I ask Moonshine if she's ready for bed she'll slide down the cage to my hand to be put up. She gets so sleepy and tired looking when it's time.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

brittbritt said:


> If I ask Moonshine if she's ready for bed she'll slide down the cage to my hand to be put up. She gets so sleepy and tired looking when it's time.


lucky you! haha i honestly think if i didnt put Aero to bed myself he'd just stay up all night or hed sleep somewhere else in my room! I used to shut the light off before i put him to bed and hed fly up to my shelves and would actually fight me when i tried to take him down for bed. I now put him to bed and then shut off the light  but bedtime is better now that ive had him for 2 months and pretty tame


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finn climbs up my arm before bed. Then I finally wipe him off onto his rope perch for bed. Then I half cover him and turn on the night light. Then I peek and he does bat bird to get my attention the I tell him go to bed and he puffs up.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I close the blinds and the curtains and stand by the door saying good night over and over again so they understand its bedtime. Of course, there are nights (like tonight) where my hubby goes in and disturbs them after they go to bed. But its not an all the time occurrence. lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I always say come on its bedtime now and sometimes i have no fuss but Lucky is very behaved and sometimes go to bed herself


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Tiki kinda puts herself to bed. She really is very good about climbing back into her cage when it's just getting around bedtime. There's maybe only once or twice where I've had to put her back in, so maybe I'm just lucky! I try to turn the lights out at the same time every evening though, so I think she's on a routine.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Ya i dont have bedtime problems i hear screeching when i say its bedtime to my aviary birds (to big to cover) but as soon as i shut out the light leaving only the night light it goes dead silent, i turn off the lights every night at 8pm and turn them on at 6 am i swear when i turn on the lights every one is saying good morning cause it gets really loud until breakfast is served.


----------

